# VSA/ kit74



## ryanhailey (Jun 25, 2007)

Has anybody used this kit74 with the VSA software successfully?


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Yes, I use 3 of them with VSA


----------



## ryanhailey (Jun 25, 2007)

thanks, I just ordered oneto tryout this year.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

How do you guys hook up multiple Kit74's to your PC's? Looks like you need a parallel port. Is there some kind of hub you use?


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

3 parallel ports


----------



## propmastertucson (May 20, 2007)

You need to add the LPT cards to run more than one card


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

You mean I need to add LPT cards to run more than one port? There's only one physical Parallel port on my PC. Are there extra physical ports on the card?


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Yes, you must install additional parallel ports, if you have available card slots, it's a simple matter of plugging them in and loading the drivers. Once properly installed, VSA will recognize them. They would look like this or similar. http://www.compusa.com/products/pro...Parallel_PCI_Card_Adapter_IEEE_1284_Plug_Play


----------

